# Oh wow! Professional pics!



## Becky (May 12, 2007)

I am so excited as I just had Redrock Magic Maker 30" professionally photographed by Little House Photography yesterday!






Elizabeth did a super job and captured Magic Maker in all of his elegance and beauty. :aktion033: There were so many excellent pictures of him, it was hard to decide!





Here are a couple. He'll be heading to the PtHA World Show in June after stopping at a local AMHA show to make his debut as a senior stallion.


----------



## lvponies (May 12, 2007)

He looks Beautiful!!



:


----------



## Viki (May 12, 2007)

He is just stunning!!!!!!! Is that a studly word? :bgrin I bet you get some fantastic foals from him!

Viki


----------



## Mona (May 12, 2007)

:new_shocked: WOW, what a handsome boy! It's easy to get such beautiful pics when the subject is so gorgeous!


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 12, 2007)

I agree. Great pictures...gorgeous horse. Yeah, I know, guys aren' supposed to be gorgeous.


----------



## Getitia (May 12, 2007)

Nice, nice - very nice........................................



:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (May 12, 2007)

VERY beautiful photos!!!!! You must be so pleased with how they turned out!


----------



## River1018 (May 12, 2007)

Wow that is very very nice!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Tami (May 12, 2007)

Becky he is just gorgeous. :new_shocked: And the photos are exceptional.


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 12, 2007)

He looks great! Great photos, too.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 12, 2007)

Hey no fair, just because you are the photographer's aunt doesn't mean you should get your pics first, LOL. I can't WAIT to see Isis' pics.

Seriously, Elizabeth took some awesome pictures of a very gorgeous horse!!!!! I'm definitely going to have to keep him in mind for the future. WOW!!

He just looks so noble, especially in that head shot!


----------



## hairicane (May 13, 2007)

Woow very nice!!! :aktion033: :new_shocked:



: So flashy!


----------



## countrycharm (May 13, 2007)

Wow Gorgeous horse and amazing photos



:


----------



## Star (May 13, 2007)

These pictures are incredible and Magic Maker is a very handsome boy. The head shot is wonderful!


----------



## Miniequine (May 13, 2007)

Great pictures



:



:

He's very pretty.



:

~Sandy


----------



## Reble (May 13, 2007)

Excellent Pics :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Relic (May 13, 2007)

:aktion033: He's beautiful love all of him and short to boot..great pictures.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 13, 2007)

I agree with everyone else--he's gorgeous! And you'd never guess his size from those photos. When are you expecting his first foals?


----------



## Becky (May 14, 2007)

> When are you expecting his first foals?


Tiffany, with any luck, Magic Maker's first foals will be due next April!



He's breeding several mares now and I plan to breed around 5 mares to him this year. I can't wait to see those babies!! :aktion033:


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (May 17, 2007)

wow hes just stunning...I love his color..


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 18, 2007)

Becky, He's beautiful! That head shot is beyond gorgeous!


----------

